# Yet Another Post On Tipping



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well... the Friday night shitshow is about to start once more, so obviously it's time for another tipping poll.

What's the biggest and smallest tip you have received? And the best and worst non-monetary tip? Me:

Biggest - $20
Smallest - $1. Yes, $1
Best non-monetary: Value burger and value drink from Jack In The Box
Worst non-monetary: Value burger and value drink from Jack In The Box


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Biggest - I was sitting at his front door. Handed me a $50 and said sorry I gotta cancel. No problem..Thanks!

Smallest - $1 from a 93 year old man. His daughter sent me to pick him up and take him to her house. He was so sincere when he gave it to me mid trip. He smiled put his hand on my shoulder and said not to tell his daughter about the cash.

Best non-monetary - 20 piece McNuggets. But who wants that crap at 1 am?...I tossed it out the window.

Worst non-monetary - A pink bible a women didn't want to take in a wine bar...I couldn't toss it. I dropped it off at Goodwill.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Biggest ..$20
Smallest .. $1

Best non monetary... Starbucks
Worst... Pack of smokes. Drunk guy insisted I take them because he didn't have cash, and he really wanted to tip. I even told him I'm a non-smoker..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

$120 (Oh but wait that was pizza delivery!)

$10 with Uber
$1 with Uber. (1 penny with pizza delivery but I don't consider that a tip).

No non monetary. I no longer go through drive thrus expecting an offer of food as only one person ever offered. I wasn't hungry. Now I'll only do it on surge or maybe at the end of a guarantee period when I don't want another trip.

I did get offered leftovers once. Tacos in a box that the pax had been eating out of (in my newbie days). Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Well... the Friday night shitshow is about to start once more, so obviously it's time for another tipping poll.
> 
> What's the biggest and smallest tip you have received? And the best and worst non-monetary tip? Me:
> 
> ...


*Largest = $5
Lowest = Gave the pax $5*


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Biggest tip?* When all was said an done, I was tipped around *$160*... Guy kept giving me $20s to stay and wait for him. Most insane trip ever.

*Smallest tip?* *36 cents* from a waitress (going to work) who felt bad she didn't have more cash on hand to tip, but insisted she tip something.

*Best non-monetary: Breakfast sandwich* from a non-fast food restaurant that the female PAX (who didn't have any pants on, just a towel and shirt) highly recommended and bought for me. The whole early morning after drinking "_ride of shame_' trip was very interesting.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Highest: $20
Lowest: $2 but there were more than 5 people who gave this amount.

Non-monetary: A doughnut from a group of friends. I also got a pair of magazines from someone else who works in Hollywood photography. A nice lady also bought me a fiji water when she wanted to stop somewhere for a drink.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Highest: $100
Lowest: $1
Best non-monetary: A book of tickets for a car wash service
Worst non-monetary: A t-shirt from a local bar, smelled horrible


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Highest: $10
Lowest: $4
Best non-monetary: a new pen from a pax who just bought a bunch of stuff at the dollar store
Worst non-monetary: all the trash left in my car after the pax bought a bunch of stuff at the dollar store


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Godric said:


> 20 piece McNuggets. But who wants that crap at 1 am?...I tossed it out the window.


ROFLMAO


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> lowest = Gave the pax $5


Hm???


----------



## Chase Mitchell (Sep 8, 2015)

Highest: $20
Lowest: $1 (I also got $1.25 in change from someone once)
Best non-monetary: Crunchwrap supreme when I was really hungry
Worst non-monetary: An offer of some weed. I politely declined.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Highest: $20
Lowest: $1
Best non-monetary: None 
Worst non-monetary: Tied between a receipt for a BOGO coupon at Jamba Juice (It was left as trash) or a Jehovahs Witness pamphlet


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Highest 20 dollars on a 40 plus change drive
lowest 8 dollars for returning a left behind phone.
..
non monetary .. nada..


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food (Aug 9, 2015)

Highest: $10
Lowest: $1
Best non-monetary: $50 gift card to Outback Steakhouse
Worst non-monetary: cheap cigarette lighter (not a smoker)


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Highest: $60
Lowest: $1
Best non-monetary: Can of Iced coffee
Worst non-monetary: Leftover Soup from a Japanese resteraunt
The one dollar from a older vet going to the VFW...one of my favorite pax


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

Highest/Lowest: $0

Best non-monetary: Kiss on cheek from beautiful girl
Worst non-monetary: Empty Bic Lighter


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Highest: $50
Lowest: $1

Best Non-monetary: none
Worst Non-monetary: empty water bottle (Pax: "Here, you can recycle my water bottle")


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Highest: $100 if I promised to not tell Uber his friend puked in my car (I took it)
Lowest: $.50 change from Pax having me go through a drive-thru

Best and Worst non-monetary: none


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Highest 40.00, lowest 2.00.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

High: $16 (twice)
Low:$1 (many times)
Best Non monetary: a can Icehouse
Worst: a Newport cigarette


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Highest $40 (for an 8 mile ride)

Lowest: change ($0.45 maybe) that fell out of passenger pocket

Best non monetary: Full meal from Jack in the Box

Worst non monetary: passenger thanked me for a 0.29 mile trip (runner up is 0.43 mile trip.)


----------

